

Why not even exercise will undo the harm of sitting all day - fraqed
http://qz.com/223160/why-not-even-exercise-will-undo-the-harm-of-sitting-all-day-and-what-you-can-do-about-it/

======
chdir
This article's conclusion aren't adding up.

1\. Physical exercise won't help but getting up from your seat does. The
former is a super set of the latter. You could argue that you only get up once
for physical exercise but you can't totally discount the muscle movements
during that 30-60 min period.

2\. They assume that those who are sitting for long hours are obese. As far as
I've seen, a large percentage of engineers who sit in front of the computer
all day aren't all obese.

Maybe the article wants to focus on a small section of couch potatoes and
trying to sensationalize sitting.

~~~
frankzinger
> 1\. Physical exercise won't help but getting up from your seat does. The
> former is a super set of the latter. You could argue that you only get up
> once for physical exercise but you can't totally discount the muscle
> movements during that 30-60 min period.

They're not saying sitting for extended periods negates all of the advantages
of exercise, but what they _are_ saying is that no amount of exercise can
negate all of the disadvantages of sitting for extended periods. The counter-
intuitiveness of this claim is exactly why this is in the news.

~~~
chdir
Neither did I conclude that sitting negates exercise. I said, if exercise
can't benefit, how does break in sitting does? The article is an incorrect
conclusion to the study.

